# S'initier à Automator et AplleScript...



## nicolasguillon@free.fr (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je fais partis de la catégorie des "non informaticiens" qui savent apprécier la puissance de leur machine...
Alors voilà, j'ai découvert avec MacOS X un outil très puissant: Automator très facile d'accès, je ne peux déjà plus m'en passer. Ces processus sont cependant limités et je souhaiterais aller plus loin avec Apple Script. 
Mon problème: n'étant pas informaticiens je n'ai pas de compétences en programmation mais une bonne sensibilité. (Je pense que plusieurs d'entre vous ce reconnaîtront!). 
Aussi je m'adresse à tous les pro du script: quels sont vos conseils pour bien démarrer? les principes de base? les bonnes adresses? tutoriaux?.... 
Merci d'avance.
Nico

Script recherché: je possède un pb 12' que je connecte à un écran plat... chaque fois que je veux connecter mon écran, je dois effectuer la manipulation suivante:
"Préférence Système/Moniteur/détecter les moniteur" 
comment automatiser cette tâche?.


----------



## apenspel (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, moi, j'allume simplement mon écran externe avant de démarrer. Pas besoin de Automator pour ça.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2005)

Bin pour moi c'est encore plus simple : il le détecte tout seul comme un grand (fonctionne avec mon iBook et mon PowerBook, tous deux avec leur bon Tigre du Bengale).


----------

